# Muffins without a muffin pan?



## Lorelei

Hi all!
I have a muffin mix and no pan...Do any of you master chefs out there have suggestions for how I could bake them anyway? 

I do have a brownie pan and a cookie sheet.

Thanks!


----------



## Andy M.

Do you have ovenproof coffee or tea cups (not mugs)?  How about ramekins?

You could make the mix and bake it in the brownie pan.


----------



## Lynan

What about using pattycake/cupcake paper cases. Assuming you have them in your cupboard of course!


----------



## Andy M.

Do the paper one hold their shape with no pan to hold them up?  I thought you needed the foil reinforced ones to bake cupcakes without a pan.


----------



## Bridgett

Just use 2 paper cases - one inside the other. The thickness keeps them the right shape, and you can just slip off and dispose of the outside case when they are cooked.


----------



## Lynan

Or have them close together in a baking tin. Sorry, did not explain that.


----------



## Lorelei

Thank you!  I will try the paper cases


----------



## Piccolina

I've seen recipes in UK cookbooks and cooking mags that simply used two muffin wrapper cups. Though I've not tried this "free-style" (aka, not in a tin) method myself. Good luck with whatever you do try  (One thought, if you have a loaf tin, you could probably make a loaf cake with your muffin batter...I know that I can do this with some of my muffin recipes like bluberry and banana.)


----------



## mish

I've never tried it but, soup cans might work.  I recall reading a depression-era recipe for a brown bread baked in a coffee can.  I'm guessing, before the muffin tin was invented, people baked in several types of tin containers.  If you're feeling creative, maybe add some tuna tins and build a sandcastle with different shapes.  Just some tins for thought


----------



## Piccolina

mish said:
			
		

> I've never tried it but, soup cans might work.  I recall reading a depression-era recipe for a brown bread baked in a coffee can.  I'm guessing, before the muffin tin was invented, people baked in several types of tin containers.  If you're feeling creative, maybe add some tuna tins and build a sandcastle with different shapes.  Just some tins for thought


 That's a great idea mish! Though it's not a cooked dessert, I've made (British) summer pudding in a large soup can, and it works wonderfully


----------



## mish

Piccolina said:
			
		

> That's a great idea mish! Though it's not a cooked dessert, I've made (British) summer pudding in a large soup can, and it works wonderfully


 
Thanks, Piccolina.  This might be a fun idea for kids too.  Hmm, wonder if Goodweed is still giving cooking classes.


----------



## goboenomo

I have to wonder how someone can not have a muffin pan


----------

